# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  King Seaways [King of Scandinavia, Val de Loire, Nils Holgersson]

## Aquaman

Μιας και δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει ειδικο θεμα,ανοιγω αυτο εδω για το cruiseferry King Seaways, που συνδεει το Newcastle της Αγγλιας με το Ijmuiden της Ολλανδιας (μια διαδρομη 10 περιπου ωρων).Πλοιοκτητρια ειναι η Δανεζικη DFDS Seaways και ειναι ναυπηγημενο το 1987.Καποια τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα:
Μηκος 162μ, Πλατος 28μ, 1800 επιβατες,1410μ λωριδες φορτωσης.
Νομιζω θα ταιριαζε σε καποιες γραμμες του Αιγαιου,οπως για Κρητη η Λεσβο η και για Πατρα-Ιταλια.
Η φωτο ειναι απο πρωινη αφιξη στην Ολλανδια 01/06/12.

----------


## sylver23

To 'μπαλκονάκι΄ολα τα λεφτά!

----------


## Aquaman

Κριμα που δεν εχουν περισσοτερα δικα μας μπαλκονακι μπροστα, εκει ειναι να την βγαζεις σε ολο το ταξιδι!

----------


## Apostolos

Μπαλκονάκι που το αδελφό του δέν έχει!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Αναχωρηση απο το Ijmuiden της Ολλανδιας περυσι τον Μαη.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Vessel Identification * 
  Name:  King Seaways
  IMO:    8502406
  Flag:     Denmark International Register
  MMSI: 220449000
  Callsign:            OVOL2
Former name(s):
  - King Of Scandinavia (Until 2011 Jan)
  - Val De Loire (Until 2006 Feb)
  - Nils Holgersson (Until 1993 Jan)
*Technical Data          * 
  Vessel type:      Ro-ro/passenger Ship
  Gross tonnage:  31,788 tons
  Summer DWT: 4,110 tons
  Length: 162 m
  Beam:   28 m
  Draught:           6.3 m
*Additional Information          * 
  Home port:       Copenhagen
  Class society:    Bureau Veritas
  Build year:        1987
  Builder*:           Ssw Schichau Seebeck Shipyard
  Bremerhaven, Germany
  Owner: Dfds Seaways
  Copenhagen, Denmark
  Manager:          Dfds Seaways
  Copenhagen, Denmark

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1250510
  Photographer:   Neil C McBride
  Captured:         February 04, 2011
  Location:          Tyne, United Kingdom

http://www.dfdsgroup.com/News/Downlo...Ships/KING.jpg

http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=8502406

----------


## τοξοτης

*Vessel Identification * 
  Name:  Nils Holgersson
  IMO:    9217230
  Flag:     Germany
  MMSI: 211343680
  Callsign:            DNPI
*Technical Data          * 
  Vessel type:      Ro-ro/passenger Ship
  Gross tonnage:  36,468 tons
  Summer DWT: 6,475 tons
  Length: 189 m
  Beam:   28 m
  Draught:           5.6 m
*Additional Information          * 
  Home port:       Lubeck
  Class society:    Germanischer Lloyd
  Build year:        2001
  Builder*:           Ssw Schichau Seebeck Shipyard
  Bremerhaven, Germany
  Owner: Tt Line - Lubeck, Germany
  Manager:          Tt Line - Lubeck, Germany



http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=974054
  Photographer:   eckhard uhrbrock


http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1018543
  Photographer:   Andreas Sp&#246;rri

----------


## Giovanaut

Αυτό το βαπορακι είναι να τον έχει κατάμπαντα τον καιρο....  :Smile:

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1288382
  Photographer:   Tony Garner
  Captured:         October 09, 1993
  Location:          Roscoff-Bloscon, France

http://vmf-alifesailingcruiseferries...emembered.html

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16207558

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=439895
  Photographer:   larsbr

----------


## Aquaman

Αμαν...μηπως επρεπε να δοθει απαγορευτικο?  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Στο εξωτερικό δεν υπάρχει η χαζομάρα του απαγορευτικού!

----------


## Aquaman

Το οποιο απαγορευτικο καθιερωθηκε με αφορμη το ναυαγιο του Ηρακλειο η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ σωστά! Ειναι κλασσικό ελληνικό παράδειγμα της γελειώτητας που διέπει τις πολιτικές αποφάσεις των ΥΕΝ. Εχουμε ριμάδια βαπόρια; Ας βγάλουμε μια απαγόρευση απόπλου να καλύψουμε το κενό! Τώρα αν μετα απο 40 χρόνια τα βαπόρια ειναι ακρως ποιο ασφαλή δεν μας αλλάζει την πολιτική! Και όπως είχα πει στο ανάλογο θέμα, θα πρεπει να υπάρχει απαγορευτικό κατάπλου στα λιμάνια (πχ με μέγιστο άνεμο 30 κόμβων) όπως υπάρχει στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## Aquaman

Γενικα το ΥΕΝ εχει παραδοση σε παραλογες αποφασεις πανικου ως αντιδραση σε καποιο τραγικο γεγονος.Οπως το Ηρακλειο που συζηταμε τωρα η το Σαμινα πριν 13 χρονια που στο καπακι ο υπουργος εθεσε ανωτατο οριο ηλικιας την 35ετια.Λες και εφταιγε η παλαιοτητα του Σαμινα.

----------

